# Any one have a horse / go riding ?



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi just wondering if anyone else having treatment has a horse  , might seem strange to any non horsey people but really gonna miss riding and looking after them. but hopefully it will be all worth it in the end. 

Nurse said prob ok to ride up to ec and just def not after. but she said tummy would prob feel swolen and a bit sore, so prob wouldnt feel like it anyhow. 
Does anyone have any experience with this ?? 
cj xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24172.0

Prehaps ask these members ?

NEW LINK 8/7/08


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That link is off limits  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta will fix now


----------

